# Short Outtake



## Kagakusha (May 17, 2007)

Hey M. 

It'd be great if you could make a thread in the Mod Lounge and post there before you update the servers every time, so that we know what's up. Thanks.


----------



## chrisp (May 17, 2007)

First reply from a non moderator/adminstrator!

YATTA!

Mbxx, it's very good that you keep us updated.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

Mbxx, it'd be good if you none the less psoted anywhere telling us we'd get an outtake yeah?


----------



## DarkFire (May 23, 2007)

sweet, i also see a NF radio, sweet!


----------



## Gaara (May 24, 2007)

I saw some strange shout box earlier..but thats gone now.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 3, 2007)

ohh goody...(im late aren't I)....


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel special now


----------

